# It's what's for dinner... Tonight



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I tried posing this with my best Sam Elliot voice... Anyways.....

*Chicken Taco Salad!* :hungry:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey! Looks good but where's the guacamole?!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I pulled that pic from the 'net but our's looks strikingly similar. As for the guacamole, it's normally a necessity but just not on the menu tonight.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

bu,bu..but..no guac? 

That's just sad.... :sad:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Ugggg... About to pop! 2 HUGE plates and a half bottle of Texas Pete later, I need a smoke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry:


----------



## Goodkat (Sep 3, 2010)

Baby?


----------

